# Burstner 747 & 748



## haydntal (Jun 20, 2006)

We are in the process of looking around for a suitable upgrade. We are a sporting family (cycling, surfing, walking, skiing etc) and are looking for a garage camper for four. Having owned a CI Mizar Living for the last four years we are used to having plenty of space.
A particular model which we have had admired over the years has been the Burstner 747 but have always discarded as a potential replacemment for the simple reason that they have been beyond our budget.
We are very surprised that there are now so many of them being advertised around the place at affordable prices.
Is there anyone out there with experience of these supposedly well-built motorhomes?
Is there a particular problem with these, other than the fact that they are front wheel driven and are very long and cumbersome?
We would appreciate any comments from existing or previous owners or anyone else.
Other motorhomes that we are interested in are the Pilote 901 or any A Class Hymer that has a garage and a drop down bed.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

My daughter has a 747 and finds it superb to carry her and the 4 children to places far and wide, with dad catching up after a week's work. She does all the driving and hasn't found it cumbersome at all, but fairly easy to drive. They have been as far as the French Alps, Dordogne, and nearer to home, weekend trips to the sea.

Build quality is excellent, and as you know they are very spacious. She wouldn't change it, after 2 years experience of it. Kids bikes, body boards, gas barbecue, chairs and tables, all go in the garage quite easily.

The price new seems to be currently around £75k, but when the €/£ was in our favour, they were around £65k.

Go for it, you won't be disappointed - just make sure you have a spare wheel in the garage - they are optional!

Colin


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Possibly premptive but bought ours last week, 747-2, 2004 year, 15000 miles on the clock and its just about like new, the extra`s list goes on and on, I`m well pleased with it, we bought it because we like the space it affords even though there`s only 2 of us and we just didnt want to have to be making up beds etc. I`ve only so far driven it from the dealers, approx 100 miles and it drives great, no wallowing etc. During the working week I drive a lwb high top transit and the 747 is no more difficult to drive you just have to remember its quite a long vehicle when parking and manouvering in tight spaces.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Worked on many 747 and they still are one of my favourite motorhomes, well built and a very good van.

Phil


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

A friend of mine has one. His regular weekends are to go to scrambling meets loaded up with motorbikes, family and all the equipment. He still has space to spare and I've not been aware of any problems with it.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Love ours lots of space, nice to drive you just have to remember the over hang does sweep across when you turn sharp.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Love the space and storage in our 2007 747 and it drives beautifully in "forward" motion (see judder in reverse threads), just a shame the build quality of ours was absolutely dire to say the least. A total of three months off the road with all it's problems, and some major ones at that. All working well now though except for some cracks re-appearing on the rear bumper. 8O A known problem on the newer type 747's. Would I buy another ? A definate NO I'm affraid.  

Steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

We have owned ours for just over 3 years from new. You can see my review I did around that time here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=109

It is lovely to drive and the length is not an issue unless you need to turn around plus some campsites don't like big rigs. However, we tour in France every year with either 5 or 6 on board and it has been brilliant. Also the Alde heating system is fantastic.

We decided we would change this year and went to the Dusseldorf show but could not find anything we liked as much that was also value for money.

Due to their complexity all motorhomes get problems from time to time and have their odd design defects but most of ours have been minor and really supplier failures rather than Burstners. A good dealer goes a long way to making a difference.

I know Chigman on here has had a bad experience with his but I can honestly say we have been really pleased with ours for space, flexibility and build.

If you were local or passing I would say come and have a look and I would show you around it as there is no substitute for having a good look and you never know if you made the right offer I might just sell it and buy a new one. 

Any specific questions just ask

Ed


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe missing something here but !!

Aren't the 747 / 748 the earlier models ie up to 06/07 ish, then became the Argos 747 ??

OK, mine a slightly different model being the Iveco 850, with twin rear wheel drive, But so far, for my needs is have been spot on, She does motorsport events, just return from Rally France, where 5 blokes lived in her for over a week, Towed the rally box etc with no problem, due to the 3 ton capacity  not the quickest thing to drive !!

It doe not have the build quality of my past Merc Frankia, but nothing had broke or fallen off in the 5000 odd km its done since June

Will agreed with the comment above re the Aldi heating, works well, with the engine heat exchanger fitted , Size has not been a problem, bar for one lowish bridge in Wales !!

Would i buy another one Big YES


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I prefer the layout on the 748 as it gives more lounging space.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

One criticism of the 747 (the one before the Argos) was that it had a very small washroom/toilet. We found it so inconvenient that I completely modified it. Do take a look at this. 

They are also front heavy and Burstner fitted heavy duty, non Fiat, coil springs to combat this. Even so with just two up and the garage heavily loaded we had little front end payload left. 

Due to its size and weight ours had no-go in top gear and benifited greatly from the short-fifth gearbox mod. 

Apart from the above the vehicle proved a very good buy. They were excellent value when first on the market and ours held its value especially well.

Ron


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have owned an 04 A747-2 Active (to give its correct name) for almost 5yrs now. Would I buy it over again, 100% yes :wink: .

Agree with the comment about the washroom being very small but if you turn the door upside down and hang it on the other side this gives you much more space. You can then leave the door open with the curtain across and its more like an en-suite.

Great quality German built motorhome for all year round use. We have travelled to places including Rome, Venice, Salzburg, Prague, Berlin, Barcelona, Monaco and Paris amongst others and have not had any problems. Still in mint condition (indoor storage) and would gladly show you around if your in my area, no its not up for sale but always open to sensible offers   :wink: .

TJ101 "I think  "
The older 747's are called A747-2 Active
The newer one's (07 on) A747 Argos


----------



## haydntal (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for your comments folks - all very uesfull. It seems that there is nothing to worry about.
My fears had been over their size and weight and the fact that they are front wheel driven with the associated problems on sloping grass sites.
I am surprised to learn from Ron`s (ob1) comments that their weight tends to lean towards the front. If that`s the case and since nobody has mentioned front wheel drive as being a problem we will probably now go ahead and look for a used 748.
Anybody looking for a four year old CI Mizar?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have fulltimed in our 748 for 5 years now. Not one problem has occoured with any part of the van. It was our first van and we are still very happy with it. Loads of room ,big garage. We have in the garage a 250cc honda 2 pushbikes and a full size spin dryer. It does need a good eye to pack.

steve & ann ---- teensvan


----------



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Purchased my 747-2 from new in 2005. Initial problem with water ingress at the rear. Resolved by dealer and no major problems since. Family of 4 and travelled around europe carrying various sports equipment - bikes, surf boards, blow up boats. Storage is excellent. We use year round. Heating works well. Last year it was -15 outside but a warm 20 degrees inside. 

First and only motorhome and no regrets.


----------



## Portuguesemike (Aug 22, 2011)

*help*

we are about to buy a burstner argos 747 and have put down a deposit. its registered november 2007, has done 6500 and is immaculate inside. They are asking £53k for it. It has a tag axle and we have been told by a couple of people today that you cannot take these into european campsites is this true? What is the average mpg for this vehicle. Please if anyone knows anything about these vehicles could you please let us know as we only have until tomorrow morning to reclaim our 1k deposit if we change our minds!!! Many thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have never been refuse on a site in France, Spain, Portugal.

Andy


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

We haven't had any problems with sites in France. Our motorhome is 8.87 (29ft 2"). We usually go the middle June - middle July so it's not the peak season. We don't book ahead, just turn up to the site using the ACSI card or Camping Cheques. With the ACSI card it gives information on each site whether they can take vehicles over 7.5

Not sure of the mpg on the Argos, on our trip to France we were averaging 24mpg, that's on a new engine (11 plate) so it should get better when the engine loosens (So I'm told by my hubby). :? 

We were at Cotswold Motorhomes this afternoon, they were just bringing back the motorhomes that had been at the Malvern show and they had an Argos 747, it looked very nice, not sure what year it was though.

Janice


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Agree with the comment about the washroom being very small but if you turn the door upside down and hang it on the other side this gives you much more space. You can then leave the door open with the curtain across and its more like an en-suite.


With regards to the washroom size and door position, our door has just fallen off. 8O

Best thing that could have happened as we have left it off and pull the en-suite blind across. There appears to be much more space now and we still have privacy. :wink:

The van is 8 years old (we have had it for 2) and it has been trouble free for me and the former owner. We will be hanging on to it until I am 70 (or peg out before then 8O :lol: )


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

This has been a very encouraging thread for us. We've been researching motorhomes for a few weeks and being newbies, the choice is bewildering!

We've sort of decided on the Burstner Argos and I just came to this site to ask for the more experienced thoughts.

Not looking for new as we can't afford them - 2005 to 2007 maybe.

Thanks

John


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Regarding being accepted on French campsites, we've been turned away twice!

On a three week trip last year we were turned away from a site (just south of, if I remember correctly) Carcasonne.

On a two week trip this year we were turned away from the Municipal site in Amboise.

Tag axles are not welcome everywhere!


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

See top of thread and I responded regarding our 747 Argos then. 

We bought ours new in 2007 and it has been superb overall. (See my review from wayback)

Another faultless year has gone by and we are off to France again this weekend. We would like a change just because we do tend to change our vehicles but nothing really appeals that is such good value. 

Fuel consumption driven sensibly is around 22 mpg but drops below 20 if you cruise at the legal limit which the van does easily.

Easy to drive and position but you just need to watch the tail swinging when manouvering in tight spaces and watch for low branches on country roads.

As a package it has been hard to beat and if you like to take lots of gear on holiday like kayaks, fishing gear, bikes, etc it is just plain brilliant.

Regards

Ed


----------

